# Sunbrella: What color is used on your boat?



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm starting a small marine canvas business to help fund my Great Loop trip and plan on mostly making small Sunbrella accessories like tiller covers, winch covers, propane bags, sheet bags, fender covers, etc.

If you could please take a moment to reply to this poll, I would really appreciate knowing what color Sunbrella is in use on your sailboat. Most everyone has at least a main sail cover (and most of them are, by far, in Pacific Blue) and many of you also have UV covers for roller-furled headsails and some other accessory done up in some color of Sunbrella.

*I've attached a graphic that you can open to see what are likely the Top 10 most popular colors?*If you can't reply to the poll becasue your color is not shown, maybe you can look at the colors here and post a reply with the name of your color: Other SunbrellaColors

Thanks.

Murph'

SV *Amalia*
1965 Cal 30
Muskegon, MI


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually have Sunbrella "Captain Navy"


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

The boat I bought this fall didn't come with any covers. I'm planning on getting a sail cover and a jib bag and I have to decide on a color. I think yellow would look very cheery and bright, yet you never see it used. Is there a reason yellow is a bad choice?


----------



## Capt.Alex (Jan 22, 2013)

Forest green bimini, wheat hatch covers


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

For me I like Navy . I have used it twice, first 20yrs. ago and 1yr ago. One of the reasons I like it is because when it fades it still looks ok . Colors that do not fade well are red and green and yellow of coarse this is just my opinion .


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Yellow looks great for a couple of years, then it shows a lot of dirt and kind of browns as it fades.

My boat also uses Captain Navy for canvas. Based on walking around my marina this appears to be the second most popular color after Pacific Blue. There is also a dark green (if you look closely it is woven with brown) called Ivy that is quite nice and pretty common.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

swimnfit said:


> I actually have Sunbrella "Captain Navy"


Yes, thanks for the reply. That color is: Sunbrella 4646-0000 Captain Navy 46" Marine Grade Fabric

I'l add it to my list.

Murph'


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a nice combo! With all the beautiful colors out there, it is truly a shame that Pacific Blue seems to be som dominant.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

What a great looking Westsail! I agree that Navy seems to fade less than many other colors. While it is actually kind of counterintuitive, it seems that darker colors are affected less by UV rays than the lighter ones. I've had many other canvas shops tell me that they use White thread in most projects due to customer requess, but find that black thread stands up to UC damage longer.

Murph'


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Alex W said:


> Yellow looks great for a couple of years, then it shows a lot of dirt and kind of browns as it fades.


Thanks, that's good to know.

How does Sunbrella hold up to a trip through a washing machine? I have a small boat, so the covers won't be that big. It obviously wouldn't help with the fading, but it might get some of the dirt and grime out?


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

Minnesail said:


> The boat I bought this fall didn't come with any covers. I'm planning on getting a sail cover and a jib bag and I have to decide on a color. I think yellow would look very cheery and bright, yet you never see it used. Is there a reason yellow is a bad choice?


Yellow isn't a bad choice, but sometimes doesn't hold up to UV rays as well as other colors. The reaction to colors in fabrics or paints is complex: Sometimes the lighter colors are damaged more by UV rays than darker ones.

If you decide to go with a yellow, this Buttercup seems to be the most popular.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Although I voted "navy," the color is actually "Captain Navy."


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

Minnesail said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.
> 
> How does Sunbrella hold up to a trip through a washing machine? I have a small boat, so the covers won't be that big. It obviously wouldn't help with the fading, but it might get some of the dirt and grime out?


Here is what Glen Raven (Sunbrella Manufacturer) says about cleaning and care for Marine Sunbrella.

Please note that, if you put it in the washing machine, you will likely need to treat with "303" to ensure that most water repellancy is still present. Cleaning on the boat as it gets dirty is much better than the (more aggressive) machine washing.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

captainmurph said:


> Here is what Glen Raven (Sunbrella Manufacturer) says about cleaning and care for Marine Sunbrella.


Thanks for the link!

This sounds doable:

If a boat cover is suitable in size for a washing machine, these steps should be followed:

• Use mild soap.
• For heavier stains add 1 cup of bleach to wash.
• Wash and rinse in cold water.
• Air dry. Never apply heat to Sunbrella.
• Re-treatment for water and stain resistance will be necessary after machine washing.

As part of the finishing process, Sunbrella fabrics are treated with a fluorocarbon finish, which enhances water repellency. This finish is designed to last for several years, but must be replenished after a thorough cleaning. Based on test results, Glen Raven recommends 303 High Tech Fabric Guard™ as the preferred re-treatment product for Sunbrella fabrics. Fabrics should be re-treated after thorough cleaning or after five years of use.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

captainmurph said:


> What a great looking Westsail! I agree that Navy seems to fade less than many other colors. While it is actually kind of counterintuitive, it seems that darker colors are affected less by UV rays than the lighter ones. I've had many other canvas shops tell me that they use White thread in most projects due to customer requess, but find that black thread stands up to UV damage longer.
> Murph'


Second the comment on the Westsail!

Also, agreed it is counter-intuitive, but correct that lighter colors fare less well. In fact I am switching to black thread for much of my sewing, as the white thread seems to last a fraction of the time. Initially I was skeptical about this, but not now.



Minnesail said:


> How does Sunbrella hold up to a trip through a washing machine?


Personally I would never put Sunbrella in a washing machine. I shudder at the thought. I wash all materials down regularly with fresh water; For deeper cleaning, I use use a gentle cleaner such as Woolite, diluted, or handwash, with a soft brush. Rinse then air dry.

Wait a mo', what does Sunbrella say?
Sunbrella Marine Tops and Covers

...And remember that darned expensive 303 stuff does work to extend Sunbrella life.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Forest Green.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

The best colour is, of course, Royal Blue Tweed.

Sunbrella 4617-0000 Royal Blue Tweed 46" Marine Grade Fabric Sold by the Yard


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

MarkSF said:


> The best colour is, of course, Royal Blue Tweed.
> 
> Sunbrella 4617-0000 Royal Blue Tweed 46" Marine Grade Fabric Sold by the Yard


Those Tweed Sunbrellas really look classy on certain boats. Lots of times, folks stay away from some of the nicer, newer fabrics because they have some of the other, more common varieties. In many ways, a major canvas project like a dodger or bimini opens the way to the use of some of these "richer" colors!

Murph'


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We use Sunbrella Spruce Green.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

remetau said:


> We use Sunbrella Spruce Green.


I wonder if that isn't an older name that has been replaced. I've looked here and on the Glen Raven site and don't find "Spruce" listed under marine fabric.

*Is there anything here that is close to your color?*

Murph'


----------



## anthony1 (Nov 24, 2009)

My main sail cover is burgundy which matches the no slip areas on the boat I like it and so does the admiral. All is good


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

switching from pacific blue to captians navy blue, IIRCC


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

We have the Royal Blue.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Think some boats are ruined by having too many different colors on the boats. Pictures show boats with blue trim and blue sunbrella etc. That looks nice. We went with tan decks ( easiest on the eyes in bright sun and good thermal color) so our sunbrella ( mainsail cover, insert between hard dodger and hard bimini etc) is that same tan. The insert in original post does not show that color. It's closest to nutmeg. It's amazing there are so many colors now you can nearly match anything. Threads also come in colors. Wash it where it sits with woolite on a soft nylon brush when it's raining. Gets rinsed right away and dries when the sun comes out.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

My boat came with Pacific Blue when I bought it. I want to switch it to Linen. I like the lighter color, and it seems so many other boats have blue, so I wanted something different too.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I voted "Linen" on the poll, then looked it up and it's actually "Oyster". If I had to do it over I might go for "Mildew Green" to keep the maintenance down )


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Captain Navy on our boat.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I went real different: Aruba on topsides and Ginkgo in the pit. I promise you, nobody else has my boat colors. Yay!

*avatar picture is not reflective of what is on the boat now


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Marine Blue. I really like that shade of blue.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

We have burgundy dodger and bimini but thought it would be too hot in the southern sunshine. We planned in the future that if we ever replaced them we would go with a lighter colour like linen. When we replaced our mainsail we were going to use linen for the sunshade and were advised that lighter colours don't standup to UV as well as dark colours so we wnt with burgundy. The longevity differential if I recall correctly was in the range of 5 years between linen and burgundy.


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

The guy who built my dodger said that his unscientific survey indicated that Captain Navy sunbrella held up better than any of the others. That's what I went with. Still in good condition 7 years later.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

BTW I have worked in canvas shop. The most popular colors as I recall (in no particular order): Pacific Blue, Captain Navy, Forest Green, Toast, Marine Blue, Mediterranean Blue, Capri, Aquamarine, Persian Green (esp powerboats), Burgundy, Mediterranean Blue Tweed (the tweed using Pacific as the base IIRC), Dubonnet Tweed, Charcoal Tweed

If you're ordering from a wholesaler (Trivantage?) maybe ask them what they sell the most


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Toast;


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Quite like the Toast. Maybe next time? My boat has lots of teak, and lots of covers for it, so changing colour will cost almost as much as a new boat...


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Desert Camo.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Combinations of complimentary colors can have some appeal. We sail a French yacht and my (much) better half thinks French color styles work well, eh?


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

svHyLyte said:


> Combinations of complimentary colors can have some appeal. We sail a French yacht and my (much) better half thinks French color styles work well, eh?


Agréable!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might think about having access to OTHER colors as well. We have pillows, our cushions, and some curtains made of Sunbrella. ALONG with the typical on deck stuff which is in a navy blue. Probably the blue many have said is navy per say.

The cushions are a floral design, some pillows are the same, and a white and blue striped fabric also for some of the pillows and the curtains.

I also have a cockpit cover that goes over the boom on sunny or rainy days. Do not want a dodger or bimini. That is more of an off white/ivory color for lack of better way to describe it. I wanted something that shaded the cockpit per say, but would not allow the heat soak as darker colors do on a hot day. IT also allows some natural light thru if ugly out, so one is able to read a book, but still get shaded etc.

There are a LOT of things you can make out of sunbrella cloth for folks, that might make you more money in the short term if at various marina's than the main items, ala dodgers, bimini's etc.

Marty


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Navy


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

mine started out dark green ..a forest green without the black threads int he weave.. 
under the dark cloth in daylight in tropics is comfortable and cool. without it is a bit hot and very very bright , even in winter.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Persian green- and what's this business about it being popular with stinkpotters?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

True Brown works for me.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a burgundy color canvas on the boat, however, it's called dubonnet tweed. I was told the burgundy color would fade out and look pink with age while the dubonnet has black threads which keep the burgundy color better.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've got 'Ocean Blue'.. it's got almost a more purplish hue like the deep water 'blue'.. a nice contrast to the sea of Pacific blue seen everywhere:


----------



## Ward H (Jun 23, 2012)

We just changed to Maine Blue.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> The boat I bought this fall didn't come with any covers. I'm planning on getting a sail cover and a jib bag and I have to decide on a color. I think yellow would look very cheery and bright, yet you never see it used. Is there a reason yellow is a bad choice?


YELLOW will attract BEES  and oter insects I had a custom car that was yellow and I was always getting bugs on the car at events.


----------



## Tayana42 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pacific Blue. 


B'Shert


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

Ocean Blue topside and the practically identical True Blue furniture grade in the cabin. In between Navy Blue and Pacific Blue at the first mate's insistence 

Follow my blog at stingysailor.wordpress.com


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ooops. I thought ours is Beige, but I believe it's really Toast. Please account for this in your survey.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I only have a main sail cover that is pacific blue but it is in need of replacement and Navy is my 1st choice of color so I voted Navy.


----------



## Missingyou (Aug 16, 2013)

Charcoal grey, but considering a switch to Black or Captain Navy Supreme with Linen Flock. I've been taking courses at The Marine Canvas Institute and learned how to do a Bimini. Next session includes a Dodger I believe. I've also purchased a used Juki walking foot sewing machine. I may experiment first with something cheap. The Dodger intimidates.


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

My Toast canvas just keep going and going. I recently reused a 7 year old awning (toast) to make spray cloths. We also have Navy canvas that has held up very well.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Black is the most UV resistant , by far.


----------

